# Hadn't heard this one..



## Denise1952 (May 12, 2014)

by Mark Knopfler (Dire Straits) but it is a great celtic tune, love it!


----------



## kcvet (May 12, 2014)

first time ive heard it. but then Knopfler is a gifted and talented guy


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2014)

First time I've heard it too, nice! :jammin:


----------



## kcvet (May 12, 2014)

I downloaded it. see if grows on me


----------



## Denise1952 (May 12, 2014)

Yeah, this song he wrote in 2009, or was on the album Get Lucky.  I read that it is about  an Albion Truck, a truck manufactured near Glasgow Scotland by  Albion Motors, and the driver running goods and supplies in and around the  border region of Scotland.

Sometimes song just get to me, and when I heard it really did.  I love ballads, and I think this is considered one, I could be wrong.


----------



## kcvet (May 12, 2014)

nwlady said:


> Yeah, this song he wrote in 2009, or was on the album Get Lucky.  I read that it is about  an Albion Truck, a truck manufactured near Glasgow Scotland by  Albion Motors, and the driver running goods and supplies in and around the  border region of Scotland.
> 
> Sometimes song just get to me, and when I heard it really did.  I love ballads, and I think this is considered one, I could be wrong.



well I just don't remember hearing it before. has a celtic style

wiki link


----------



## Denise1952 (May 12, 2014)

Yeah, I was working in bars back then and I remember hearing Sultans of Swing til I wanted to puke.  Just now I'm getting into his albums and probably less known songs


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 13, 2014)

Have you ever seen the film,  "Local Hero"  (starring  Peter Riegert, Burt Lancaster et al) ?   It was shot on location in the village of Pennan,  just a few miles from where I live.  







The theme tune is called "Going home" and is played by Mark Knopfler


----------



## Denise1952 (May 13, 2014)

CL, I can't thank you enough for pointing this out to me!  I can't wait to see the movie!  They don't write better stories then ones like this, and what a beautiful place.  It's such a heartache when big companies, or even just people, move in and just "take" from a place instead of truly loving it and the people.

Thanks you again, Denise
PS as usual, Mark's song knocked my socks off


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 13, 2014)

Denise,  you can see the entire film on Youtube.
The village of Pennan (Ferness in the film) is virtually unchanged.  The phone box which featured in the film was the most photographed and used public phone in Britain for many years  and the hotel is still as it was.  The beach however was on the other side of Scotland at Camusdarach.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 13, 2014)

Capt Lightning said:


> Denise,  you can see the entire film on Youtube.
> The village of Pennan (Ferness in the film) is virtually unchanged.  The phone box which featured in the film was the most photographed and used public phone in Britain for many years  and the hotel is still as it was.  The beach however was on the other side of Scotland at Camusdarach.
> 
> View attachment 6669



I read on Wiki about the land-slip, is that like a mudslide, or earthquake?  Yes, I read about the red-booth.  I've got the movie CL!! I have a site where I can download movies, and there are tons of good ones, and it was there!!  I also have the one I loved so much called The Secret of Roan Irish?  I think I got that right.  I see where you are on my timedate map, so it is about 6pm there?? Neat to talk to you Denise


----------



## Capt Lightning (May 13, 2014)

The 'mudslide' happened some years ago and virtually isolated the village.  Afterwards, the village hall was rebuilt and the film 'Local Hero' was shown with the director present.  Local Hero is one of my favourite films.  It is very well observed and  has a gentle humour that accurately reflects this area.

If you want to see another Scottish film, let me recommend "Gregory's Girl", or "The Maggie"  which this time have very gentle Scottish West coast  style of humour.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 13, 2014)

Capt Lightning said:


> The 'mudslide' happened some years ago and virtually isolated the village.  Afterwards, the village hall was rebuilt and the film 'Local Hero' was shown with the director present.  Local Hero is one of my favourite films.  It is very well observed and  has a gentle humour that accurately reflects this area.
> 
> If you want to see another Scottish film, let me recommend "Gregory's Girl", or "The Maggie"  which this time have very gentle Scottish West coast  style of humour.



Thanks CL, writing both titles down!!  I have a feeling I will love them Denise


----------

